# avoir lieu



## María Mago

Hola a todos, por favor, alguien ayúdeme con esta frase 

(ver letra en negrita):

Ce cas de piratage est le plus grave, puisque c¡est dans la chaîne de production des longues-metrages, notamment lors de la postproduction, *comme en témoignent parfois les micros présents à l'image, que les fuites ont lieu.*

es algo así como..."tal y como se observa a veces en la imagen de los microordenadores actuales, que..."   ...(la última parte sí que no tengo idea, ni me a atrevo a dar mi versión:S 

Espero me ayuden...
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

No me siento capaz de darte la mejor traducción posible, pero quizás eso te ayude a entender mejor el sentido (espero que no me equivoque...), si no lo has entendido :
_... "que las filtraciones ocurren/se producen." (? espero que no se refiera al agua...)_


Espera otras respuestas. 

_Saludos_


----------



## Talant

María Mago said:
			
		

> Hola a todos, por favor, alguien ayúdeme con esta frase
> 
> (ver letra en negrita):
> 
> Ce cas de piratage est le plus grave, puisque c¡est dans la chaîne de production des longues-metrages, notamment lors de la postproduction, *comme en témoignent parfois les micros présents à l'image, que les fuites ont lieu.*
> 
> es algo así como..."tal y como se observa a veces en la imagen de los microordenadores actuales, que..."   ...(la última parte sí que no tengo idea, ni me a atrevo a dar mi versión:S
> 
> Espero me ayuden...
> Gracias de antemano.




Muy buenas, veo que se trata de pirateo de películas pero sin mencionar los ordenadores. Entiendo que esos micros se refieren a micrófonos. El caso es que cuando se graba una peli, sí aparecen en pantalla con frecuencia los micrófonos que toman la voz de los actores. Luego se recortan los bordes de la imagen y desaparecen. Si en la película pirateada se ven los micrófonos, es que se ha filtrado antes de la post-producción. Entonces la frase queda 

"Este caso de pirateo es el más grave, pues es en la cadena de producción de largometrajes/películas, en especial durante la post-producción, como testifican/demuestran los micrófonos que se ven a veces en la imagen, cuando se produjeron/han producido las filtraciones"

Un saludo


----------



## ena 63

hola:
Talant, tu traducción me parece bien, pero
"..cuando se produjeron/han producido las filtraciones", no veo por qué lo has puesto en pasado, la frase está en presente "..que les fuites ont lieu", 
"que las filtraciones tienen lugar" sería la traducción literal, no es un passé composé, es un presente "cuando se producen las filtraciones"


----------



## María Mago

Muchas gracias muchachos..abrieron mis ojos...
No tenía idea alguna de lo que se quería decir, ahora entiendo, la película es grabada directamente desde la pantalla de cine y distribuida ilegalmente poco después de su estreno. Obviamente, durante este proceso de grabación se pueden ver los _*micrófonos*_ que son colocados para captar las voces de los actores.. ¿es así? ¿estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Talant

Hola María,

Al filmar una película, es normal que se vean trozos de fuera del decorado, de los micrófonos con los que se toma la voz de los actores,... porque se graba en una película más grande de lo necesario. Luego se recortan los trozos de los bordes.

De esta forma la película según la filmó el director (Spielberg, Almodóvar,... o quien sea) muestra los micrófonos (micros), y luego en la fase de post-producción se retiran, se añaden efectos de sonido, se retoca la luminosidad,... Si la película que circula ilegalmente muestra los micrófonos, eso indica que alguien de la propia compañía, un ayudante del director, es quien ha robado la cinta para pasarla a la mafia correspondiente. Por eso es un mal síntoma. Además, eso indica que se robó mucho antes del estreno.

Vamos, que no se ha grabado desde la pantalla de cine. Todavía quedaba mucho para que se estrenase.


----------



## María Mago

Ah bien Talant, desconocía los detalles, muchas gracias.


----------



## camellosc

hola foreros, tengo una duda sobre el título de un artículo sobre Tabaquismo, la frase "a bien eu lieu" es la complicada para mí.

La révolution antitabac a bien eu lieu.

este es mi intento:

la revolución se llevó a cabo. 

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Domtom

-
ya ha tenido lugar


----------



## Calamitintin

Le "bien" ici veut dire "effectivement".
++
Cal


----------



## totor

Coincido con Cal. Otra posibilidad es *realmente ocurrió*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí, aunque diría : ocurrió/sucedió realmente (si se quiere insistir en el bien).


----------



## camellosc

Gracias a todos, sus opciones son muy útiles.


----------



## Eleonore93

Bonsoir, je n'ai pas trouvé dans les fils comment traduire cette structure "c'est tel jour qu'a eu lieu etc" et ainsi je n'arrive pas à traduire cette phrase "c'est le 23 fevrier 1981 qu'a eu lieu une tentative de coup d'Etat au cours de laquelle les députés ont été pris en otages aux Cortes". J'ai traduit comme ceci "es el 23 de febrero de 1981 que se efectuo (accent) una tentativa de golpe de estado en el curso de la cual los deputados fueron secuestrados en el Cortes" mais comme vous voyez en fait j'ai fait une pure traduction de mot à mot car je n'ai jamais vu ces structures donc j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide ...
gracias!

Pas de langage SMS sur ce forum (Norme 11) Merci.
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Cenimurcia

"fue ... cuando ..."
c'est ce qu'on appelle la tournure emphatique


----------



## Eleonore93

merci!!!! **** una pregunta por hilo (Norma 2) je suis bête en plus, "fue ...cuando" je connais pourtant, je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'y ai pas songé . Merci beaucoup!

Nueva pregunta aquí:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7959076#post7959076
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo estructuraría de esta otra manera:
El 23 de febrero fue cuando...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Carlito49

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola/Bonjour,
J'au un problème pour traduire la phrase suivante : "C'est en 2002 *que devait avoir lieu* le congrès à Cuba, mais il fut annulé au dernier moment."
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Paciente

Hola!
Un peu tardive comme réponse, mais le cas est intéressant.
Je préfèrerais peut-être : se efectuó / se realizó ou "se organizó"
Tuvo 
Attention: La traduction de la tournure emphatique "C'est... que" ne se rend pas de la même manière en espagnol et en aucun cas on pourrait utiliser: "Es en 2002 que...".
Ici je traduirais peut-être par "Es en 2002 cuando el congreso en Cuba debería/debiera haberse realizado" mais cette phrase me paraît un peu lourde...
Nos vemos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Y si giramos la frase: El congreso en Cuba debería haberse realizado en 2002, pero...


----------



## Cacao_Rico

NUEVA PREGUNTA​

Bonjour tout le monde,


Je cherche la traduction en espagnol (péruvien si possible) de "ne pas avoir lieu".


Comme dans l'exemple: La réunion de demain "n'aura pas lieu."


La traduction que j'ai est: "La reunión de mañana no ocurrirá." Cependant je ne suis pas certain que c'est communément utilisé.

Le traducteur google me donne: "La reunión de mañana no tendrá lugar." Et cela me semble seulement une traduction mot pour mot.


S.V.P. votre aide serait grandement apprécié.


----------



## swift

Hola:

_no será celebrada_

O bien (con un cambio de punto de vista):

_ha sido cancelada
_
Esperemos a que @quethibum nos confirme la variante peruana.


----------



## quethibum

No sé si haya alguna variante 100% peruana, lo que propone swift ("_no será celebrada / no se celebrará_" y "_ha sido cancelada_") funciona bien.

A la oración "la réunion de demain n'aura pas lieu" me parece que le falta algo si es que la ponemos en forma negativa, como un "*ya *no se llevará a cabo" o "*ya *no se realizará" (por x o y razones), por eso lo de "cancelado" es una buena opción porque no requiere complementos ni explicaciones.

En todo caso, no utilices "la reunión no _ocurrirá_" (porque suena a mala traducción del inglés "will not happen"). 
"La reunión no _tendrá lugar_" la usaría si conociese el lugar en que se va a realizar (por ejemplo, _no tendrá lugar en el auditorio sino en la sala de conferencias_).


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

"La guerre de Troie n'aura pas lieu" (Giraudoux), traducida por: "No habrá guerra de Troya".
RAE: "6. impers. Celebrarse, efectuarse. Ayer hubo junta. Mañana habrá función."
Spanish Definition from RAE - WordReference.com


----------



## swift

quethibum said:


> “*ya *no se llevará a cabo” o “*ya *no se realizará”


 Me suenan más naturales que _no será celebrada_.


----------



## Cacao_Rico

quethibum said:


> No sé si haya alguna variante 100% peruana, lo que propone swift ("_no será celebrada / no se celebrará_" y "_ha sido cancelada_") funciona bien.
> 
> A la oración "la réunion de demain n'aura pas lieu" me parece que le falta algo si es que la ponemos en forma negativa, como un "*ya *no se llevará a cabo" o "*ya *no se realizará" (por x o y razones), por eso lo de "cancelado" es una buena opción porque no requiere complementos ni explicaciones.
> 
> En todo caso, no utilices "la reunión no _ocurrirá_" (porque suena a mala traducción del inglés "will not happen").
> "La reunión no _tendrá lugar_" la usaría si conociese el lugar en que se va a realizar (por ejemplo, _no tendrá lugar en el auditorio sino en la sala de conferencias_).




Muchisimas gracias para las respuestas tan rapidas.  Yo no había especificado que tipo de reunión, de trabajo o entre amigos. Yo hablaba de una reunión de trabajo, entonces en este caso sería mejor la traducción: "La reunión de mañana ha sido cancelada" o no tiene importancia.


----------



## swift

Cacao_Rico said:


> entonces*,* en este caso*,* *¿*sería mejor la traducción “La reunión de mañana ha sido cancelad*a*” o no tiene importancia*?*


No es necesariamente “mejor”: es una de entre varias opciones. Yo me quedaría con _La reunión de mañana ya no se llevará a cabo_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En las empresas, se suele utilizar "la reunión de mañana ha sido cancelada" ya que se intenta ser conciso.


----------

